# Unexpected Release Technique



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been shooting alot over the last month (250+ shots/day average) and have been focusing on my release technique. I've been holding and releasing a certain way for the past couple of weeks and it's been working great. I hold the slingshot at not quite full gangsta, draw back and touch my thumb knuckle to the back of my jawbone with the back of my hand facing up. from there I draw the pouch back a little farther with a bit of a "pinch". Clear? Probably not, but that's not the interesting part.
What's interesting is that I was looking at this grip in the mirror thismorning (yes, I'm a complete slingshot headcase







) and I realised that this puts the pouch at 90 degrees from the frame. A full dgui-style twist. I had no idea I was doing this but it has really enhanced my shooting and taken my over the hump towards becoming a much better shooter. I'm sure if I had tried to do this on purpose it wouldn't have worked so well, it was just a happy accident.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you use the top fork as an aiming point?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

M_J said:


> I've been shooting alot over the last month (250+ shots/day average) and have been focusing on my release technique. I've been holding and releasing a certain way for the past couple of weeks and it's been working great. I hold the slingshot at not quite full gangsta, draw back and touch my thumb knuckle to the back of my jawbone with the back of my hand facing up. from there I draw the pouch back a little farther with a bit of a "pinch". Clear? Probably not, but that's not the interesting part.
> What's interesting is that I was looking at this grip in the mirror thismorning (yes, I'm a complete slingshot headcase
> 
> 
> ...


Yep ... that's about how I do it ... Only a couple of differences: for one, I use the big knuckle on my index finger, so I probably twist a teeny bit more; and for another, I use my ear hole or the edge of my ear right behind the hole, as my anchor point. Works really well for me.

And Northerner, I use full sideways hold and aim with the tip of the fork (depending on the elevation required).

Now, I am no fantastic shot, so you should NOT use me as a role model!









Cheers ............. Charles


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I have switched to turning the pouch even when shooting through the forks. I shoot Gangsta style and twisting the pouch has made a big difference. I am now working on the placement of the projectile. I have found that this one factor can make the difference in a hit or miss. The third thing is the method of release, I have found that if I pull slightly at the time of release the projectile will travel much truer. I have a horrible release and that is the one thing that has caused me to go to glass or metal frames as I have broken all my wood slingshots. In the last week I have been able to start shooting wood frames again as I have most of the bugs worked out.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I noticed that Gib shoots that way too. He seems to do pretty well with it. I am a bit OCD and if my pouch is not in line with the bands my head explodes.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I noticed that Gib shoots that way too. He seems to do pretty well with it. I am a bit OCD and if my pouch is not in line with the bands my head explodes.


You want to keep that to a minimum, for sure!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

If you hold your pinky up you will be ready for tea









J/K.. that is interesting observation, I hold my forks slightly different, but I find the 90degree pouch turn to be my normal hold for all of my forks. I picked it up as most have from dgui and using my PFS,, and I just stuck with it ever since, so I am not sure if it is an improvement or not being that is how I always done it... your comment just confirms that there must be something to the "twist".

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm being even more conscience of this technique now and it works wonders.
No explination for it, just the way it is. As good as my shooting is going I'm not going to question it!


----------



## DentedCan (Sep 26, 2011)

maybe has the same effect as rifled barrel does on a bullet


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

DentedCan said:


> maybe has the same effect as rifled barrel does on a bullet


That has also been my thought.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ahhh the sweet release.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Since my last post I have been doing different things to perfect my release. I have found that I need at least a 3 inch pouch and when I get to full draw a relax the grip on the pouch just enough so I can feel it slipping through my fingers and at that moment I pull back slowly and completely relax my grip. The marble is on it's way and I am not aware that I even let it go. It will be on target about 95% of the time. First time I miss for no reason I start back at the release making a mental note of each step and will again be hitting the target. 90% of my practice time is mentally keeping track of every thing I do. Then for the 10% I shoot for score. My shooting is starting to greatly improve.


----------

